# HELP! BETTA FIN ROT/DROPSY??!! (S.I.P. harry<3)



## jessica777 (Oct 16, 2021)

my betta (harry) seems quite sick and i don’t know what to do. Harry is my first ever fish. info— i’ve had harry since mid-june and he has been great up until now. he is in a 10g filtered/heated tank with live plants (swords, stem plants, floating) and nothing that seems like it could hurt him (no tank mates either.) earlier this week i noticed that his fins looked a little jagged/shredded. i didn’t really think a lot of it, maybe he hurt himself on something. but yesterday and today, whatever his illness is seems worse and i don’t know what to do. jagged fins, occasionally clamping of pectoral fins, almost always has his tail clamped, has trouble swimming to the bottom of the tank and overall does not seem as strong as he should. i just did a 50% water change and added clean dechlorinated water+ replenished tannins. please please give advice as to what to do. i’ve tried doing lots of research online but i’ve found lots of contradicting info that i just don’t know what to do. thank you!! (photos are attached)


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

Hello and welcome to the Forum!

Could you fill out this form, so we have all important information available and won‘t miss anything:

BF Diseases & Emergencies Form

Just copy & paste it back here and fill in your answers.

Adding tannins was already a good thing to do and I hope we can figure out what his problem might be.

He‘s absolutely adorable by the way.


----------



## jessica777 (Oct 16, 2021)

Housing:
How many gallons is your tank? 10 gallons
Does it have a filter? yes (hob)
Does it have a heater? yes 
What temperature is your tank? around 80 degrees (give or take a few)
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? no
Does your Betta have tank mates? What kind? none

Food:
What food brand do you use? omega one and north fin, frozen bloodworms every once in a while
Do you feed flakes or pellets? pellets and occasionally flakes (fluval bug bites)
Freeze-dried? no
How often do you feed your Betta? How much? monday-saturday , usually 3 pellets in the morning and 2 at night. sometimes i switch the amount but never more then four at a time

Maintenance:
Before your Betta became ill how often did you perform a water change? every 2 or 3 weeks
What percentage of water did you change? always 50%
What is the source of your water? tap water 
Do you vacuum the substrate or just dip out water? vacuum some of the substrate in the front 
What additives do you use other than conditioner? What brand of conditioner? seachem prime conditioner

Water Parameters:
What are your water parameters? Please give exact numbers. If tested by pet store please get exact numbers. "Fine" or "Safe" won't help us help you. Important: Test your water _before_ the regular water change; not after one.

!! i didn’t do a water test before doing a 50% water change this morning. let me know if i should do one today, even though i just changed water!! 

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness (GH):
Alkalinity (KH):

Symptoms and Treatment:
When did you first notice the symptoms? sunday/monday noticed fins looked ripped. last night swimming behavior was different
How has your Betta’s appearance changed? fins are a little more clamped than normal and his fins seem jagged (fin rot?)
How has your Betta’s behavior changed? a little slower than normal swimming 
Is your Betta still eating? the last time i fed him was yesterday morning (he was eager to eat as usual as last night i was concerned about him getting backed up. 
Have you started treating your Betta? If so, how? haven’t don’t anything 
Does your Betta have any history of being ill? no
How long have you owned your Betta? since june 13, 2021
Was he or she ill or suffering some sort of damage when purchased? no

last night+today he was having trouble staying at the bottom of the tank. his back half was floating up and it was very hard for him to swim down. i’m watching him now and it seems like that is not happening to him right now. i also see a little poo in the front of his tank, so maybe that was caused from him being a little constipated

i’m still concerned about fin rot/ why his fins seem ripped and him clamping his right pectoral fin.


----------



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

jessica777 said:


> Housing:
> How many gallons is your tank? 10 gallons
> Does it have a filter? yes (hob)
> Does it have a heater? yes
> ...


Yes, I would test your water even if you did a water change. This is very important. Thank you


----------



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

jessica777 said:


> Housing:
> How many gallons is your tank? 10 gallons
> Does it have a filter? yes (hob)
> Does it have a heater? yes
> ...


Could you also post a picture of the whole tank. Thx!


----------



## jessica777 (Oct 16, 2021)

here’s his tank! i’m going to test the water later tonight(i’m not home rn) 
also i’m going to be replacing the tree in his tank with a piece of driftwood when it gets in stock from a shop on etsy. it doesn’t feel rough like it could hurt him though


----------



## jessica777 (Oct 16, 2021)

i just got home and now he has a hole in his dorsal fin!! he might have had them earlier today but i just noticed them. i’m going to be adding more tannins right now. he is swimming better now (not floating and is swimming faster and more like normal.) i’ll be testing water soon. i don’t know how to help him.


----------



## jessica777 (Oct 16, 2021)

harry is looking and acting the same as yesterday. water parameters are 0ppm ammonia 0ppm nitrite and between 5-10ppm nitrate


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

That sounds at least not too bad!

I‘d try and keep his water pristine and loaded with tannins - preferably from Indian Almond Leaves - and see if he can take care of his issues himself.

If the status is turning for worse you can still look into over the counter meds.


----------



## jessica777 (Oct 16, 2021)

Feanor said:


> That sounds at least not too bad!
> 
> I‘d try and keep his water pristine and loaded with tannins - preferably from Indian Almond Leaves - and see if he can take care of his issues himself.
> 
> If the status is turning for worse you can still look into over the counter meds.


okay, thank you. i still have a few questions haha. how often should i start doing water changes? if it progresses worse, what meds do you recommend? thanks again


----------



## jessica777 (Oct 16, 2021)

also just an update for this morning. i fed him 3 omega one pellets and he happily ate all of them. i ordered vitachem last night so i’m hoping that will come tomorrow and i can soak some of his food in it. he had some white/clear poo? hanging from him today. fins don’t really look worse but not better by any means.


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

Keep us updated if he continues to produce white/stringy poop.
This could guide us towards a more appropriate approach.
I‘d try and go for 25% water changes twice per week.


----------



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

jessica777 said:


> also just an update for this morning. i fed him 3 omega one pellets and he happily ate all of them. i ordered vitachem last night so i’m hoping that will come tomorrow and i can soak some of his food in it. he had some white/clear poo? hanging from him today. fins don’t really look worse but not better by any means.
> View attachment 1034731


Hi, I definitely agree with everything recommended. You may want to do a quick double check on your decor and the plastic pot with your plant to make sure there is nothing he could tear them on. I can’t tell if the statue of the ruins has some sharp corners or if it’s just the angle of the pic? Also, the plastic pots are sometimes sharp around the lip. You could always take the plant out or bury the pot under your substrate. If that’s a Java fern or Windelov fern, I’d take it out since they need no substrate and float it or tie it to a rock or piece of wood. I can’t tell if it is.

The best way to check for anything that is too sharp is with a pair of pantyhose/nylons. If anything catches or snags on the nylons as you run it over it, it will rip a bettas fins or scales. 

It’s realy hard for me to tell if it’s fin rot or nipping. Nipping can be caused by boredom or stress but is more common on long-finned bettas as opposed to plakats.

Other than crystal clean water and the IAL tea, the only other product I recommend for bettas with fin or scale loss is called Kordons Fish Protector. It has worked really well for me and others I’ve recommended it to. It will create an extra thick slime coat and speed up the healing process and it’s all natural. This is what it looks like. I’m pretty sure Amazon has it too.






KORDON Fish Protector Aquarium Water Conditioner, 16-oz bottle - Chewy.com


Buy Kordon Fish Protector Aquarium Water Conditioner, 16-oz bottle at Chewy.com. FREE shipping and the BEST customer service!




www.chewy.com





You could also add a little Aquarium Salt (not epsom salt) to his tank but be careful to dose correctly if you do.

I hope this helps! He’s in great hands with you and if things look worse or his behavior is alarming, don’t hesitate to update. In some cases meds might help, but for now I’d do the IAL, clean water and Kordons Fish Protector.

He’s so adorable! I’m wishing for a quick recovery!


----------



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

jessica777 said:


> i just got home and now he has a hole in his dorsal fin!! he might have had them earlier today but i just noticed them. i’m going to be adding more tannins right now. he is swimming better now (not floating and is swimming faster and more like normal.) i’ll be testing water soon. i don’t know how to help him.
> View attachment 1034680
> View attachment 1034681


One more thing, when I buy new wood or any hardscape for my tanks I always use a coarse sandpaper stick I make by glueing the sandpaper to a new paint stirring wooden stick. I go over every nook and cranny to smooth out all rough or jagged edges. Also, you could always soak it for a week or two in conditioned water in a bucket to soften it up first.


----------



## jessica777 (Oct 16, 2021)

YogisMom said:


> Hi, I definitely agree with everything recommended. You may want to do a quick double check on your decor and the plastic pot with your plant to make sure there is nothing he could tear them on. I can’t tell if the statue of the ruins has some sharp corners or if it’s just the angle of the pic? Also, the plastic pots are sometimes sharp around the lip. You could always take the plant out or bury the pot under your substrate. If that’s a Java fern or Windelov fern, I’d take it out since they need no substrate and float it or tie it to a rock or piece of wood. I can’t tell if it is.
> 
> The best way to check for anything that is too sharp is with a pair of pantyhose/nylons. If anything catches or snags on the nylons as you run it over it, it will rip a bettas fins or scales.
> 
> ...


thank you!! 
i think i might remove the pot just to be safe and let the java fern float. do you add the kordons fish protector straight into the tank or into water first, then into the tank? also with that, do you need to take out any carbon filters when using the kordons fish protector?


----------



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

Hi! I don’t use carbon (unless I need to remove meds) so it’s really not required and you actually will have more tannins in your water without it since the carbon filters them or some out but if you’d like to keep it in, it should be fine. I prefer filling up my filter with more bio media (I use Matrix and a bio foam sponge and I’ve also used the plastic bio balls) and I buy a huge things of filter floss for real cheap on Amazon to filter out any gunk and I just toss it when it’s full of gunk and replace it. I know some people like carbon though it’s just my preference because I don’t find it necessary unless you’re getting rid of meds. 

I add the Kordons directly to the water. I believe for 10 gallons it’s 4.5ml and I just use a dropper to measure and add it. I find it to be instantly calming for fish too as it’s really good for any fish stress along with its other great properties. When it comes to fin and scale damage, the Kordons with the IAL are the way to go.

You could save these photos and see how Harry’s progress is in a week or weekly. If meds do come into the picture (hopefully not) but just in case the Kordons also helps meds bind to fish more too making them more effective. The bottle will last a long time too. It’s definitely worth it, especially in Harry’s case.

I think removing the pot is best. With Java ferns you won’t want to bury the roots anyway. I always glue (with aquarium safe glue) or use fishing line to tie them to wood or rocks. Or you can let it float! Or you could even grab some suction cups with the hoop on them and tuck it in the hoop or tie it to it. Bettas love snuggling up in anything floating! If you decide you want to plant it, just don’t bury the rhizome or It will rot and die.

Anyway, keep us posted on his progress! If you run out of IAL tea or leaves and have a hard time finding them in stock, I recently picking up this Carib Sea Blackwater which is basically the same as a strong tea. I’ve been recommending it for those that don’t want to make the tea and It works great and is real good to have on the fly if you do run out of leaves. Here it is. This should last a long time too…






CARIBSEA Liquid Amazon Blackwater Aquarium Solution, 8-oz bottle - Chewy.com


Buy CaribSea Liquid Amazon Blackwater Aquarium Solution, 8-oz bottle at Chewy.com. FREE shipping and the BEST customer service!




www.chewy.com





I hope you have a nice night! I’m sending out happy thoughts to Harry! Good luck!


----------



## jessica777 (Oct 16, 2021)

okay, thanks again for your help!! i’ll keep posting updates on here


----------



## jessica777 (Oct 16, 2021)

morning update!
clear/white poo is still hanging on harry. his fins aren’t looking any better but don’t necessarily look worse. he ate 2 omega one pellets this morning, i’m trying to be extra careful to not over feed him any. vitachem should be coming today so he’ll start getting that in as well. kordons should be coming tomorrow.


----------



## jessica777 (Oct 16, 2021)

alright.. got home around 3:20 and checked in on harry and he’s having the same issue as on friday/saturday. i don’t know if his swim bladder is messed up or what is really going on. he is struggling to swim down and is being pulled up by his back half. i guess you can’t attach videos on here but i would if i could.


----------



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

I think there is a way to attach videos because someone else did recently. Is he eating and acting normal, struggling to breathe at the top of the water or breathing heavy? 

It does sound like it could be SBD? How much do you normally feed him? I can’t tell if he’s a little bloated or a bit malnourished. If you can figure out how to attach a video on here that would be awesome. Have you googled videos on what SBD looks like?

Basically he’d either be at the bottom of the tank and having a hard time swimming back up without floating down, or staying at the top of the water sort of bobbing and having trouble righting himself and staying up or having trouble swimming to the bottom. It’s a buoyancy problem. He might swim upside down or sideways. Basically having trouble swimming. Does his spine have an s curve. Maybe you could take a pic of him looking down at him.

You said he has been pooping, right? Is he refusing to eat? On a normal healthy day, how much do you feed him.

Im so glad the Kordons and Vitachem are coming soon. I am worried about the SBD. If he is constipated with SBD the first recommendation would be an epsom salt bath. But this is to relax him and works as a laxative if he is constipated. He doesn’t appear to be in the pics but it’s hard for me to tell.

Also, if you have a small tank or bowl you could set up a temporary hospital tank, you may want to start setting this up. It makes it easier to see if he’s pooping and is a controlled environment. Plus less chance of him hurting himself.

I will check for your reply but for now if you could send me his water parameters (from a master kit if you have one otherwise strips are fine. If you can send a video, that would be great. Definitely post a pic of him from the top and a few more angles. Also, if you can’t attach a video, see if you can find one online to compare to or give me a real thorough example of how he is swimming.

How is his attitude?


----------



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

A couple things I noticed is on the form you filled out.

Bettas typically need a varied diet with pellets and frozen or live food. I know you said you feed him 4 pellets in the am and 2 at night. I would shoot for 5-6 pellets 3 times a day at least 3 hours apart. For a few meals during the week you can supplement a meal with some frozen food (ex. 3-4 bloodworms). Also, avoid flake food as this can be very constipated and cause bettas to gulp in too much air eating it.

Also, very important, vacuuming just the front of the tank is not enough. Once a week you will need to thoroughly vacuum all of the poop and debris and uneaten food off of your substrate and decor and plants. Bettas need very very clean water to thrive. You can stir up the gravel a little to pull up the gunk and siphon out.

Did you do the panty hose test on your decor yet? The #1 reason for disease and fin and scale issues is water cleanliness and quality. You are better off doing a 30-40% water change once a week rather than 50% every few weeks.

It’s great you are using the IAL and the Kordons will help and the extra nutrients in the VitaChem should perk him up too. I’m having trouble determining if he’s constipated. Sometimes fin issues alone will cause swimming issues so this may be the case over the SBD.


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

Attaching videos will be possible via upload on any video platform (like Youtube, etc.). Then copy the link and paste it using the chain link button.
Let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## jessica777 (Oct 16, 2021)

i will have to mess around a little later to try and figure out how to add a video.

i did not feed harry friday night, (which was when he had this floating problem before) along with on Saturday and Sunday. he pooped last i knew on saturday (about mid morning) which is when his floating problem went away. 

yesterday and today he ate just fine. normally i’d say he eats 6 pellets a day, give or take one. didn’t have any trouble eating yesterday+today. his belly looks a lot larger right now than it did earlier. 

it doesn’t appear that he has trouble breathing/breathing heavily . i know what SBD is, and it does seem like he has it based on him struggling to swim down/him floating up. but he was acting the exact same on friday/sat morning which was resolved by him pooping. 

he is a little less energetic than usual, just like he was on friday/sat.
i’ll try and get photos/videos/water tested soon


----------



## jessica777 (Oct 16, 2021)

this morning harry isn’t having the floating issues anymore.. he pooped sometime overnight. i decided not to feed him this morning to try and let him pass his current food so he doesn’t get constipated or backed up. he was a little less energetic again this morning.


----------



## jessica777 (Oct 16, 2021)

sorry for not posting a lot of updates but there’s not a lot to update on. last night ate some bloodworms with vitachem. offered pellets w/vitachem this morning but didn’t really see them because they sunk. i think he might’ve ate one but i’m not sure. just did a 25% water change and added 1/2 tsp of kordons and more tannins. harry right now is just hanging at the top and kind of drifting around. his fin rot doesn’t seem like it’s progressing worse but he seems worse. colors look like they are fading but in different lightings he does look different (pics attached). all pictures except one are from today. i don’t have a hospital tank or anything smaller to move him to. i don’t really know what else i should be doing right now:/


----------



## jessica777 (Oct 16, 2021)

this is getting bad.. harry is pine coning right now.. i just noticed this right now. he’s been pretty weak/ not swimming a lot today. please HELP! i feel so absolutely awful right now


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

I‘m sorry that he‘s getting worse.

If you happen to have a little tupperware or anything alike for him, I would start giving him Epsom salt dips. Clean, temp matched or tank water. 1 tablespoon of Epsom salt per gallon for max. 15 minutes. If he shows signs of stress take him out. Make sure you dissolve the salt before adding him in.

Hopefully his body can take care of whatever he is dealing with on its own then.

There are also different over - the - counter meds. But as we usually don‘t have a diagnosis we don‘t know what to treat for (pineconing itself is no disease, just a symptome complex).


----------



## jessica777 (Oct 16, 2021)

Feanor said:


> I‘m sorry that he‘s getting worse.
> 
> If you happen to have a little tupperware or anything alike for him, I would start giving him Epsom salt dips. Clean, temp matched or tank water. 1 tablespoon of Epsom salt per gallon for max. 15 minutes. If he shows signs of stress take him out. Make sure you dissolve the salt before adding him in.
> 
> ...


thanks for your reply. i’ll see if i can start trying epsom salt baths later. should i try to offer him food or no?


----------



## jessica777 (Oct 16, 2021)

also — him this morning. still very lethargic and breathing a little heavily.


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

You can offer him food - maybe with tweezers so if he doesn‘t show interest you can remove it.
I know how hard it is to watch them ailing while not being able to help them an awful lot.


----------



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

jessica777 said:


> this is getting bad.. harry is pine coning right now.. i just noticed this right now. he’s been pretty weak/ not swimming a lot today. please HELP! i feel so absolutely awful right now
> View attachment 1035089
> 
> [/QUOTE


Hi, 
I’m sorry to hear Harry is not improving. I hope the epsom salt bath offers him some relief. At the minimum, it will relax him and make him more comfortable so his body can rest and try to fight this. 

After the bath, I would shut off the tank lights and let him rest. If he has a corner with little flow to fight with some of his floaters or leaf, wherever he is comfortable. He should sleep from the salt. Just keep the area of his tank quiet and calm and keep us posted.


----------



## jessica777 (Oct 16, 2021)

thanks for both of your replies. i just got home from school and he’s the exact same. should i leave tank lights off all day and leave my curtains open a bit so the room is lit (no direct sunlight)? i’m hoping to be able to give him a salt bath tonight. i really feel like i’ve failed him. i hope he’s not in pain right now.


----------



## jessica777 (Oct 16, 2021)

also a quick question about the salt bath- should i use dechlorinated tap water in a bucket or siphon water out of his tank into a bucket, then put him in that and replenish the water taken out? if that makes sense? also, is it safe to use the bucket that i use for water changes for the bath? that bucket has only ever been used for water changes.


----------



## jessica777 (Oct 16, 2021)

just finished bath number one. not much to report on.. he still isn’t using his right pectoral fin much/holds it clamped sometime and his tail has been VERY clamped. pictures of him in bath and a few minutes after attached


----------



## Zephyrski (Sep 21, 2021)

Hi, I'm not useful for helping out, I'm just a fish mom myself, but. I hope he gets better he's quite the beautiful fish. Sending health and positivity your way!


----------



## jessica777 (Oct 16, 2021)

Zephyrski said:


> Hi, I'm not useful for helping out, I'm just a fish mom myself, but. I hope he gets better he's quite the beautiful fish. Sending health and positivity your way!


awh thank you very much!! trying to stay positive!!


----------



## jessica777 (Oct 16, 2021)

i have a few questions, how often should i be doing salt baths (daily, every other day)? and should i keep his tank lights on during the day or keep my curtains open a bit? lastly, should i try and feed him? how much should i try to feed him if he eats at all/how long is it safe for him to go without food?
sorry for all of the questions. just trying to do whatever’s best


----------



## jessica777 (Oct 16, 2021)

harry this morning. he’s just resting and breathing quite heavily. poor boy. i feel so horrible.


----------



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

jessica777 said:


> harry this morning. he’s just resting and breathing quite heavily. poor boy. i feel so horrible.
> View attachment 1035142
> View attachment 1035143
> View attachment 1035144


Hi, I would keep the lights off. He doesn’t need any light on in the tank and if you keep your blinds shut it’s totally fine too. Leaving them open is fine too but just keep his tank and that area dark and quiet. Bettas will normally sleep in the dark so I’d say the darker his tank is, the more likely he is to sleep. 

I’m not 100% sure how many epsom salt baths to do but usually twice a day unless it’s too stressful for him. Let’s see how he does with this one today and reevaluate around early evening. 

You can try to feed him again. If he refuses to eat, no worries. Bettas can go days without food and it’s pretty common to see a sick betta refuse food. At this point, most important is keeping him comfy and stress free (which you are doing perfectly). 

Someone else might advise more frequent baths but I’m thinking 2 a day is good but if he seems to be comfortable and not under a lot of distress tonight, you could wait until morning. 

I’m hoping for the best. I know how hard it is having a sick betta. I’m not knowledgable enough with using medications but someone else on here might be able to advise on that too.


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

You can do Epsom salt baths twice a day if he tolerates them well.


----------



## jessica777 (Oct 16, 2021)

…
i’m hoping for the best but. harry is laying at the bottom of his tank on his side in the back corner in his coconut hide. i can’t tell if he’s breathing.


----------



## jessica777 (Oct 16, 2021)

i don’t know what to do


----------



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

jessica777 said:


> i don’t know what to do


Has he tried to swim at all? I would set up an epsom salt (plain not scented) bath for him if you can. @Veloran might be able to assist with meds.


----------



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

YogisMom said:


> Has he tried to swim at all? I would set up an epsom salt (plain not scented) bath for him if you can. @Veloran might be able to assist with meds.


Also check for gill movement if you can.


----------



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

Are his scales pineconed


----------



## jessica777 (Oct 16, 2021)

i really cannot see him at all. i can only tell that he is laying in the coconut. should i pick up/take out the coconut to see him better?


----------



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

Do you have a flashlight you could shine in there? If he hasn’t come out in hours, you could move the shell a little until you can see if he’s breathing without causing stress.


----------



## jessica777 (Oct 16, 2021)

its been a little over two hours since i got home and found him. hasn’t moved at all. i was able to shine my phone flashlight in and see him and it doesn’t look like he’s moving at all.. he’s lying on his right side


----------



## jessica777 (Oct 16, 2021)

and from what i can tell he does look pineconed.


----------



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

jessica777 said:


> and from what i can tell he does look pineconed.


Ok. If he’s on his side and not moving, you can move him out of the cave. I’m really sorry. I know this is so hard.


----------



## jessica777 (Oct 16, 2021)

is it okay to leave him in the tank until at least tomorrow? real quick, thank you so much for all of your help and advice. i really really appreciate it.


----------



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

jessica777 said:


> is it okay to leave him in the tank until at least tomorrow? real quick, thank you so much for all of your help and advice. i really really appreciate it.


Did he pass? You can do whatever you’re comfortable with.


----------



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

That was probably a stupid question on my part since you asked about leaving him in the tank.

I am so sorry about your loss. This is the hardest part about owning a pet. You did your very best and are a caring and great betta owner. I’m glad I could offer you some help. This is so sad. Take care.


----------



## jessica777 (Oct 16, 2021)

YogisMom said:


> That was probably a stupid question on my part since you asked about leaving him in the tank.
> 
> I am so sorry about your loss. This is the hardest part about owning a pet. You did your very best and are a caring and great betta owner. I’m glad I could offer you some help. This is so sad. Take care.


no worries. this is going to be a very hard couple of days. i really feel like i failed him and i’ll miss him so much. thanks again for your help.


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

Dropsy is very rarely cured. It is not a disease in itself but a symptom of something, usually organ failure. On very rare occasions, the bloating and pineconing can be the result of an infection and treated with kanaplex but I personally have not seen it. You did the best you could for him, feel good about that. I’m sorry for your loss.


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi, sorry for your loss.
There was probably nothing you could have done to stop this. The unfortunate part sometimes, is when they breed for aesthetics, they breed out the resilience in them.


----------



## jessica777 (Oct 16, 2021)

thanks, both of you. that makes me feel a little bit better. i really wish i knew what caused all of this. he got so bad so fast. he was so young. absolutely brakes my heart.


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

I‘m also very sorry to read about Harry‘s passing.
Don‘t be too hard on yourself. Most likely it was something out of your influence that caused him getting poorer so fast, as Veloran already mentioned.


----------



## jessica777 (Oct 16, 2021)

thank you. everybody in this community is so kind. :’).


----------



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

jessica777 said:


> no worries. this is going to be a very hard couple of days. i really feel like i failed him and i’ll miss him so much. thanks again for your help.


You did not fail Harry at all. You did everything you could and more. The fact that you are on the forum looking for help and doing everything recommended shows your dedication and love to him and shows how much you care. 🙏💕 S.I.P Harry.


----------



## jessica777 (Oct 16, 2021)

thank you very much!<3💗


----------

